# NYCDOC: Rikers Island Jail



## FastTrax (Feb 3, 2022)

https://rikers.cityofnewyork.us

https://www1.nyc.gov/site/doc/about/facilities.page

www.facebook.com/jointheboldest

www.tumblr.com/tagged/rikersisland?sort=top

www.tiktok.com/discover/rikers-island-jail

www.alamy.com/stock-photo/rikers-island.html

www.gettyimages.com/photos/rikers-island

www.pinterest.com/pin/360006563940884286/

www.indeed.com/cmp/New-York-City-Department-of-Correction-1/reviews

www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/NYC-Department-of-Correction-Reviews-E473725.htm

www.correctionhistory.org

www.courtinnovation.org/rethinking-rikers-island

www.themarshallproject.org/2021/10/05/dispatch-from-deadly-rikers-island-it-looks-like-a-slave-ship-in-there

https://codelibrary.amlegal.com/codes/newyorkcity/latest/overview?agency=DOC

www.templeton1.org/new-york/city-jail/nyc-doc-rikers-island-robert-n-davoren-complex-rndc

www.nymag.com/intelligencer/article/rikers-inmates-died-2021.html

www.npr.org/2022/01/19/1058825742/q100-bus-rikers-island

www.abc7ny.com/rikers-island-jail-prison-7-on-your-side-investigates/11017834/

www.ranker.com/list/famous-prisoners-at-rikers-island/treadlightly

www.yelp.com/biz/rikers-island-correctional-facility-east-elmhurst

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_York_City_Department_of_Correction

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rikers_Island

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rikers_Island_Bridge


























https://www.youtube.com/c/NYCDOCTV/videos


----------



## RFW (Feb 3, 2022)

This place sure gets featured a lot in pop culture, probably only second to Alcatraz.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 3, 2022)

NYCDOC is the only Civil Service law enforcement job in NYC I know of that has officer to officer relief, not shift to shift relief. I don't see why because as I see it if you refuse to work overtime they won't let you leave the island. lol.


----------



## oldpeculier (Feb 3, 2022)

Not my idea of vacation destination


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 4, 2022)

The interesting thing in the videos I keep forgetting is  Rikers houses short timers already sentenced up to 18 months. Never even realized that a fair number of inmates haven't even been to court yet due to the massive criminal court caseload that can take up to 10+ years to get on the docket so guilty or not guilty there they rot costing taxpayers tons of wasted money.


----------



## rgp (Feb 7, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> NYCDOC is the only Civil Service law enforcement job in NYC I know of that has officer to officer relief, not shift to shift relief. I don't see why because as I see it if you refuse to work overtime they won't let you leave the island. lol.



  " NYCDOC is the only Civil Service law enforcement job in NYCI know of that has officer to officer relief, not shift to shift relief."

   Not sure I follow ......... can you explain ?


----------



## rgp (Feb 7, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> The interesting thing in the videos I keep forgetting is  Rikers houses short timers already sentenced up to 18 months. Never even realized that a fair number of inmates haven't even been to court yet due to the massive criminal court caseload that can take up to 10+ years to get on the docket so guilty or not guilty there they rot costing taxpayers tons of wasted money.




 How is it a waste of taxpayer money ? 

 If you are reffering to low level drug users/drug dealers ? ..... then yes i do agree to a point. But I would have to hear each case ..... on a case-to-case basis.

Some people probably just belong there .


----------



## Pepper (Feb 7, 2022)

Crime has gone up since bail reform came into effect I'm sorry to say there must be a correlation but it is terrible that one is in jail months or years before trial and those whose only difference is access to money is out.

de Blasio wanted to close Riker's and do local jails but NIMBY so Riker's will probably remain open.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 7, 2022)

The thing that interests me is the island itself.

The original island was approx. 100 acres and over the years it has expanded to 400+ acres.


----------



## helenbacque (Feb 7, 2022)

Good point, Aunt Bea.  And I've always wondered why such prime real estate is devoted to that use.  Same for Ellis Island except for its historical significance.


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 7, 2022)

From @FastTrax 's first link:

_We are closing Rikers Island.
New York is leading a historic decarceration plan to close Rikers Island and replace it with a smaller network of safer modern jails._

Seems it will go the way of Alcatraz.  

Any idea what they will do with it?  Might make a good destination resort or low income housing or something.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 7, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Crime has gone up since bail reform came into effect I'm sorry to say there must be a correlation but it is terrible that one is in jail months or years before trial and those whose only difference is access to money is out.
> 
> de Blasio wanted to close Riker's and do local jails but NIMBY so Riker's will probably remain open.





Aunt Bea said:


> The thing that interests me is the island itself.
> 
> The original island was approx. 100 acres and over the years it has expanded to 400+ acres.





helenbacque said:


> Good point, Aunt Bea.  And I've always wondered why such prime real estate is devoted to that use.  Same for Ellis Island except for its historical significance.





Alligatorob said:


> From @FastTrax 's first link:
> 
> _We are closing Rikers Island.
> New York is leading a historic decarceration plan to close Rikers Island and replace it with a smaller network of safer modern jails._
> ...



The only reason why the politicos and the real powers to be in NYC, the City Council, the Chamber of Commerce, the Board of Tourism and multibillionaire real estate conglomerates is development. Remove NYCDOC and exploit the island for it's lucrative real estate value. I believe 500 acres was the maximum buildout from 100 acres because the NYNJPA, the FAA and the USCG said any further extension into The East and West Rikers Island Channel would present a serious navigational and runway pierhead hazard to LaGuardia Airport runways 4/22 and 13/31 "especially 13/31" for it's much closer to Rikers Island then runway 4/22. However the existing Francis R. Buono Bridge from Queens would be in no danger. I believe Harts Island a/k/a "Potters Field" was also being looked at for a small mixed use development but the city penned a memorandum of shared ownership and responsibility with NYCDOC and the NYC Parks Department. Relocating inmates is going to be a logistical nightmare but how and where could you relocate an 130 acre cemetery?

Either way Rikers will not change from Hell to Heaven anytime soon if even ever. The well healed NIMBYS will see to that.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 7, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> From @FastTrax 's first link:
> 
> _We are closing Rikers Island.
> New York is leading a historic decarceration plan to close Rikers Island and replace it with a smaller network of safer modern jails._
> ...



Unfortunately the smaller safer issue didn't work out too well with "NYC's Homeless Shelter Program" which is so dangerous they had to implement their own police department. In Brooklyn the shelter is a massive multistory former National Guard Armory and when the Yuppies flocked to Downtown Brooklyn because of Barclays Center the wanted the Armory closed and the homeless residents relocated anywhere else in Brooklyn just as long as the "now really homeless residents"  were far away from them. The thing is most if not all the Yups are way too busy indulging themselves to notice the real powers that be remind the politicos who has been historically keeping them in office. The closest government funded low income housing complex near Barclays Center is one of the "Trump Corporation Style Overbuild Projects" (High rise real estate using a smaller physical footprint) where multistory and mixed use properties are constructed over abandoned or existing railroad yards. Comparing the national, state and city low income rental standard I believe the least expensive studio apartment on like the second or third floor starts at 16 large a month. I'll have to look that up for verification. Time to feed the girls now GOD forbid the older one (26 years old now) after work should bring home a pizza and Pepsi for them and some beer for me.


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 8, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> The thing that interests me is the island itself.
> 
> The original island was approx. 100 acres and over the years it has expanded to 400+ acres.


A little bit of info:  https://classicnewyorkhistory.com/the-history-of-rikers-island/
("the man who purchased the land in 1664" was one of my ancestors)


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 8, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> A little bit of info:  https://classicnewyorkhistory.com/the-history-of-rikers-island/
> ("the man who purchased the land in 1664" was one of my ancestors)



WOW!!!! Very in-depth article. I would venture a great many CO's there don't know the story of the Islands origin. Thanks for sharing. Speaking of Robert Moses he singlehandedly crippled the passenger rail industry with his aggressive highway program yet his granddaughter Dorothy Shultz became a Captain for Conrail Metropolitan Region Police Department stationed in Grand Central Terminal.

www.amazon.com/Social-Worker_Crimefighter_Municipal_Policing/dp/027595174X


----------

